# cysto w/retrograde



## lmbroomall (Mar 20, 2012)

I know that the 52005 is considered a bilateral procedure but is the 74420 also considered bilateral or should this be coded w/50 modifer?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 20, 2012)

Question: Is 74420 a bilateral procedure? If so, should I report RT and LT?
Washington Subscriber
Answer: You should not append modifiers RT (Right side), LT (Left side) or 50 (Bilateral procedure) to 74420 (Urography, retrograde, with or without KUB).
According to the Medicare fee schedule, 74420 has a “0″ bilateral indicator. This means that “bilateral surgery rules do not apply. Do not use 50 modifier.” The fee schedule is online at http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/.


----------

